# NSTRA Am. TRIAL



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Folks we are going to have an Amature Trial January 31! This will be at the DOG VALLEY HUNTING PRESERVE. Nephi Utah.

This will be a DOUBLE! Two fields! We will be limited to 14 braces a day due to time in the day!!!!

To Enter!

First make sure your membership to NSTRA is current! The most simple way to make sure is to call NSTRA's main office. Have a credit card ready and Julie can hook ya up right there!

Then send entry form for each dog you want to run. ALSO include a check or money order made out to the GREATER UTAH POINTING DOG CLUB. This takes so much strain off the chairman and more so the MARSHALL! It is such a stressfull time getting money payed an dogs to the line that it would go much smoother to just get it out of the way weeks before......

All: Please review the rules for an Am. Trial. Rules can be located on the NSTRA site at http://www.nstra.org

Eligibility: Any dog that has 3 Open points or less, none of which none can be first place points, is classified as an Amateur dog and is eligible for the Amateur division. An Open dog is one that has four (4) or more Open points or a dog that has earned first place points in the Open Division. Entrants are responsible for the proper classification of their dogs (Amateur or Open). An Amateur dog can run in either the Amateur or Open Division at the owner's discretion (including moving back and forth between the two, except as noted in the last sentence) until such time as the dog earns achieves any one of the following:

1) Amateur Championship status (18 points-9 of which are first place Amateur points)
2) earns more than 3 points in Open Division 
3) earns any First Place point(s) in the Open Division

I also will need judges for this trial. So if your dog is not eligble to run in the trial please step up an help out with judging and bird planting.

THE NATIONAL SHOOT-TO-RETREIVE FIELD TRIAL ASSOCIATION
IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE:

NSTRA AMATEUR FIELD TRIAL

COME JOIN THE FUN !!!!!!

THE NSTRA AMATEUR FIELD TRIAL IS FOR NOVICE HANDLERS AND DOGS AND IS DESIGNED FOR PEOPLE AND THEIR DOGS TO HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO START FIELD TRIALING.

DATE January 31

LOCATION-- DOG VALLEY HUNTING PRESERVE 
CONTACT--Tom Kosmack Address 722 Castle Gate Rd Helper Utah 84526

ENTRY FEE - $25.00 PER DOG

AWARDS FOR THE TOP SIX PLACEMENTS

30 MINUTE BRACES / TWO DOGS PER BRACE / 6 QUAIL RELEASED IN APROX. 30 - 40 ACRE FIELD THE FIRST BRACE AND 5 QUAIL RELEASED EACH BRACE THEREAFTER.

DOGS ARE SCORED AS FOLLOWS:

0-100 FOR EACH POINTED BIRD (DOG HAS TO POINT BIRD UNTIL HANDLER FLUSHES)

0-100 FOR EACH BIRD RETRIEVED TO 3 FEET OF HANDLER

0-100 ONE TIME SCORE FOR GROUND COVERAGE

0-75 ONE TIME SCORE FOR OBEDIENCE

0-75 ONE TIME SCORE FOR HONORING BRACEMATE

ALL SCORES ARE ADDED AT THE END OF EACH BRACE AND THE HIGHEST SCORE WINS AT THE END OF THE DAY.

IF YOU HAVE A POINTING DOG AND WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND YOUR HUNTING SEASON, COME AND PARTICIPATE IN A WALKING STYLE FIELD TRIAL. IT'S AS CLOSE TO A HUNTING SITUATION AS IT GETS. NSTRA HAS OVER 3000 MEMBERS AND HOLDS OVER 1200 TRIALS EACH YEAR ALL ACROSS THE COUNTRY.

MUST BE A NSTRA MEMBER TO PARTICIPATE. TRIAL RUN UNDER NSTRA RULES. MAXIMUM OF 32 DOGS PER TRIAL. CALL CONTACT LISTED ABOVE FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT ENTRY FORMS AND NEW MEMBERSHIP OFFER


----------

